# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Кто такой Сатья дас? у него есть разрешение давать лекции?

## Лия С.

Харе Кришна. Стало появляться много видео с лекциями Сатья даса.Кто это? Может мотивы нести знание и добрые, но ему нужно следить как и что он говорит. Самоуверенность и Речь неблагозвучная, с вставками жаргона уличного....ну прямо уши режет... после лекций Бхактивигьяны, Рузова, Торсунова, Хакимова...даже Тугутов более информативные и интересные лекции давал без слов паразитов...Дали ли ему разрешение интересно на подобное?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Сатья дас - проповедник из Украины. Российский Нац.Совет ИСККОН не имеет на него прямого влияния.

Вот что ответил на ваш вопрос председатель Исполнительного комитета НС:

"На уровне НС это не обсуждалось.Есть определенный план развития комитета просветительской деятельности, но
этот процесс не быстрый.

Пока каждый Региональный секретарь должен брать не себя ответственность за то, кто читает лекции в
храмах ИСККОН в регионе, за который он отвечает.

Знаю, что в некоторых местах его не пригласили читать лекции с вьясасаны ИСККОН

Так же есть те, кто говорят, что его лекции помогли им в трудный период.

Ваш слуга, Ачьютатма дас"

----------


## Лия С.

Благодарю за ответ.

----------

